

Firebird git repository visualization with gource (Full 12 years of history)  - mariuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9XfjU_G73g

======
barking
Very nice to look at. If I understand this it's like there has generally been
about 4-6 contributors at any one time and the codebase hasn't grown hugely in
size over the period. Like the emphasis has been on maintenance. Which I
suppose is probably what you want to see with this type of software

~~~
mariuz
Yes the core is a tight crew <http://www.firebirdsql.org/en/team-members/> and
2.5.x is a robust engine and there are customers that are happy with it

There also contribution for configuration scripts (you can spot in the video
in the win32/posix folder) , documentation and drivers
(python/jdbc/.net/node.js) are in other repositories and it's a lot easier to
contribute and understand maybe because let's say python is easier to read
than C++ and relational engines

